# SINGAPORE STREETSCAPE - Orchard Road



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Orchard Road is the prime shopping and hotel strip in Singapore, and is quite popular with tourists, students, locals and everybody.

Here are some pics, taken on a Saturday afternoon. 

Get a taste! :happy:


Continuous pedestrian promenade


Paragon with SIA gal ad


Busy junction


Old shophouse with a 'new face'


Palais Renaissance


How many brands can you spot?









Borders 'bookworms'









I'm lovin' it









McCafe









Street Cafe at Wisma Atria


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

Very nice, modern and clean.


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks like a great place, all the trees on the streets makes it look very fresh and cozy


----------



## ahsm (Dec 17, 2004)

It looks very lively and pleasent. Very nice pictures. I see you have McDonalds as well. My condolences


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

nice. i like this road very much


----------



## loureed (Aug 10, 2003)

McCafes have never really taken off in the United States.

I guess we have Starbucks to thank for that.

Looks like a great street to create memories in.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Singapore is such a nice place no wonder all my friends studying there don't complain bout homesick.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Very nice! I love the energy. Singapore is definitely a place I want to visit.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Great pics RC!

I have heard so much about Orchard Road and the pics transport one to the place virtually! 

It looks so modern, clean and yet bustling with activity.

Will have to visit Singapore some day.

 
_________________________________________


_On a side note:_

I noticed this store 'Mumbai Se' (from Mumbai)










Apparently it is the first of its kind high end Indian fashion store in Asia (outside India) and opened in August 2004. A second store opened in Dubai's Ibn Batutta Mall last month.


----------



## Finance Guy (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics... But you're missing the coolest cplx on Orchard... Ngee Ann City...


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Beautiful, the enviromental protection is really effective in S'pore!
Can anyone tell me how come it is so hard to get a taxi in S'pore?

Last time when I was in S'pore, I need to follow the queue to get one, but when I turned to the corner to ask a taxi, driver told me 'It has been booked already'?????


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the comments everybody! 

@loureed, yup McCafes here arent wildly popular, but they do exist..well the versions here serve Himalayan Tea Latte, and I find that addictive.

@Suncity, thanks for pointing that out, didnt even notice that store when I took the pic!

@ChinaboyUSA, it is indeed frustrating to get a taxi in the CBD in the evenings, because many cabs appears to be booked, and also just before midnight, because the drivers wait till after midnight to take up passengers, where there is an extra surcharge. Something is being done about this though. My advice, try flagging a cab off the street or book in advance.

More pics


20 seconds left to cross the road


Some band


Milling around the sidewalk 









A familiar road junction









Another Macs


Chilling out


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wonderful!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

It's so colourful! Singapore rocks....haha


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

the trees make the road very nice. i can see why everyone likes to visit that area in singapore.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics from Orchard Rd kay:


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

what kind of tree is it rafflescity that lies on orchard road ... the trees really made it an experience on it ...


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Lovely pics! I miss Singapore oredi!! Used to go there at least 3 times a year....


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks lastresorter  Some old shopping centres like Paragon and Wisma Atria have had facelifts.

@InitialD18, those are mainly Angsana trees, they tend to have a large canopy.

Here are some night pics by babystan03


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Very interesting!! Orchard Road looks a lot different than I pictured in my head. It has all the stores of streets like Fifth Avenue in NYC and Rodeo Drive in LA, but the lush greenery is surprising. It definitely gives it a unique look when compared to other major shopping streets of the world.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Having greenery in as many spaces as possible is part of the urban planning process in Singapore. 

As Christmas is coming, Orchard Road and its buildings will soon be decked out in festive decorations.

Here are some extra pics..will post more later.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

really surprised to see TOPMAN/TOPSHOP!


----------



## h4nh4n (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi, sorry OOT
I'll be back to my hometown via Singapore, and i will transit in Singapore for 9 hours what can i do in Singapore?
any suggestion?


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

Orchard Rd. is nice. i like it.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

h4n-h4n said:


> Hi, sorry OOT
> I'll be back to my hometown via Singapore, and i will transit in Singapore for 9 hours what can i do in Singapore?
> any suggestion?


Join the free Singapore tour......:yes:


----------



## h4nh4n (Jul 8, 2005)

babystan03 said:


> Join the free Singapore tour......:yes:


it's for free????


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

h4n-h4n said:


> it's for free????


Yes....:yes:


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

WOW... Orchard Road is glitzy, clean, and glamorous. Too bad its not as famous as Fifth Avenue or the Ginza.


----------



## h4nh4n (Jul 8, 2005)

babystan03 said:


> Yes....:yes:


wow... amazing...


nextime, i will buy ticket to any countries via singapore then


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Orchard road is really cool, it doesn't have the bustling atmosphere of Causeway bay in Hong Kong, or the fames of 5th Avenue in New York, it stands on its own features. Nice job!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> Orchard road is really cool, it doesn't have the bustling atmosphere of Causeway bay in Hong Kong, or the fames of 5th Avenue in New York, it stands on its own features. Nice job!


Orchard Road may not be famous as 5th Avenue but it's known through-out the Asian region.

Actually both Orchard Road and Causeway Bay have the same level of commericial activity though Orchard Road has most of the top stores from the US like Borders bookstore. But what Orchard Road lacks compared to Causeway Bay are good video game centers.


----------



## tata (Jun 17, 2004)

h4n-h4n said:


> it's for free????


I did it once while waiting flight to Paris. Nice one.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Orchard Rd lacks in something though. Bright lights.
The bustling atmosphere can be seen in december, the school holiday for singaporeans. And on christmas eve, its amazing and i am not surprised almost 1/5 of singaporeans are at orchard rd. its so packed that you cant even walk. But something i like about singapore is that it is hardly you will ever get robbed on Orchard Rd during such festive season where the whole roads are jammed with people.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Great street shots, Orchard Road is really nice and modern.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

^^

Thanks 



JoSin said:


> Orchard Rd lacks in something though. Bright lights.
> The bustling atmosphere can be seen in december, the school holiday for singaporeans. And on christmas eve, its amazing and i am not surprised almost 1/5 of singaporeans are at orchard rd. its so packed that you cant even walk. But something i like about singapore is that it is hardly you will ever get robbed on Orchard Rd during such festive season where the whole roads are jammed with people.


Kind of. Fortunately several older malls here are giving themselves exterior makeovers that will feature more brightly-lit, glassy facades that seem so much the rage now. But the 2 landmark developments planned in the near future should make the experience even more dynamic.

Also, having wide pavements gives a leisurely feel for pedestrians, as they are not all bunched into a jostling madness. Also, this gives more room to cater for increases in population in future. :yes:


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

amazing, got any more shots.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

RafflesCity said:


> Thanks for the comments everybody!
> 
> @loureed, yup McCafes here arent wildly popular, but they do exist..well the versions here serve Himalayan Tea Latte, and I find that addictive.
> 
> ...


 there are black people in singapore? - or is this guy just a tourist?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Africans can be seen in Singapore, but I think most of them are foreigners - tourists, or working here.

@pakboy, sure, there are more pics


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Christmas Decorations at Orchard


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Here's another 2 on the Paragon area.....


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Great pictures, nice to see a side of Singapore other than that famous skyline.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Thanks.....here's more....


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Standing in straight rows with different expressions










Walking in 2 different directions but never meet


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

cool pics! :applause:


----------



## Arewethereyet? (Aug 27, 2005)

Does Singapore has GAP Store??


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

This is a little off topic, but I know that about 300,000 Malaysians cross into Singapore everyday mostly from Johore Bahru. What type of work do the majority of these workers do?


----------



## JW (Dec 22, 2004)

beautiful city. I want to go to it, ever.


----------



## Worlds of Earth (Nov 29, 2004)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> This is a little off topic, but I know that about 300,000 Malaysians cross into Singapore everyday mostly from Johore Bahru. What type of work do the majority of these workers do?


White Collar and capital intensive manufacturing work, mostly. Maybe some blue-collar factory work as well.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

good job


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Heavy traffic on Orchard Road










Watching traffic (or was it time??  ) zoom past


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

khoojyh said:


> good job


Thanks.....:yes:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Orchard Road streetscape at night:

1. 









2.









3.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

OMG
open my world
Orchard Road is very cool.
I used to see picture of Orchard Road from magazine but your posts make me feel difference view., thanks


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool , more please !


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Glad you all liked them.


----------



## Xephiroth (Feb 25, 2005)

Very nice pictures. Orchard road is very beautiful. It was well decorated. I like that
there are many trees and the road is very clean. By the way , Orchard road looks 
similar to Rama IV road in Bangkok. Both are a wonderful Shopping streets


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wonderful!!!!!!!so clean!


----------



## Pish-REZ-pash (Oct 20, 2005)

you kno i've visited Singapore several times in my life and i've never seen itin such a cosmopolitan view as this. Can't wait for another vacation


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Pictures by Rafflescity: ( hehe I help u to transfer the pics here..)

Strolling outside Wisma Atria










The Heeren










This building says Orchard Road like no other - a true landmark:


----------



## kongla (Aug 9, 2006)

^^ The shopping paradise of Asia. !!!!!


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice pics - really captures the pedestrian feel of the street.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

This is truly a shopping street!!, really cool and clean.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Christmas crowd:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

free hug


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow nice pics raffie...anymore?? I love the christmas time atmosphere...


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Orchard Road is definately one of the cleanest and nicely landscaped shopping streets in the world.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

JoSin said:


> Wow nice pics raffie...anymore?? I love the christmas time atmosphere...


yes...it is quite festive and noisy with a lot of street-music performances


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

obtuse_edge said:


> Amazing urban cityscape.
> 
> But ugly girls, damn, those girls look like monkeys, some like gorillas.


This comment is HILARIOUS. Haven't laughed so hard in years.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*The Curtains Go Up On A Rejuvenated Orchard Road *

Pedestrian and shopping mall enhancements create seamless multi-sensory experience for shoppers 


*Singapore, 10 March 2009* – The S$40 million Orchard Road rejuvenation is now complete. Complemented by the shiny new facades of shopping malls such as Palais Renaissance, Paragon, Liat Towers and Centrepoint, shoppers are in for a rush of multi-sensory experiences as they enjoy the new Orchard Road complete with new international brands, a great range of F&B options as well as exciting events and entertainment.

Started in April 2008, the enhancement works, which covered the Tanglin, Orchard and Somerset zones, saw the repaving of the pedestrian malls and installation of co-ordinated street furniture. Cheery flower totems have been installed in the Tanglin zone and new public spaces have been created with the urban green rooms fronting ION Orchard to Ngee Ann City. Aside from new multi-functional lamp posts, Orchard Road now features tree up-lighting that showcases the street’s characteristic lush greenery after sundown. Ambient lighting also highlights the sleek new glass panels along the Orchard Zone. The ones perpendicular to the pedestrian mall are etched with designs of tropical plants and flora, in line with this zone’s Forest theme while the ones parallel to the pedestrian mall showcase the history of Orchard Road.

“We are thankful for the co-operation and understanding received from all the Orchard Road stakeholders affected by this project. We were able to complete this demanding project in a compressed time-frame of 10 months only because of the strong collaboration between all parties who understood the need to maintain Orchard Road’s competitive position as Singapore’s premier shopping street.” said Mr Andrew Phua, Director of Tourism Shopping and Dining, Destination Experience, Singapore Tourism Board who noted that the precinct sees seven million tourists annually.

Private property owners, encouraged by the Singapore Tourism Board (STB), also took the opportunity to refurbish their developments along Orchard Road. Cuppage Terrace, Palais Renaissance and Paragon have completed refurbishment of their facades while Mandarin Gallery and Park hotel will finish works by this year and 2010 respectively. Existing malls like Ngee Ann City and Wisma Atria now feature new brands like Sephora as well as Nike’s largest flagship store in South-east Asia to enhance the shopping experience. Three new malls – Orchard Central, ION Orchard and [email protected] - will open by the end of 2009, introducing new flagship stores and international brands. 

The Orchard Road Business Association (ORBA) is planning a series of events to promote and enhance one of Singapore’s most recognised icons – Orchard Road, kicking off with a launch event in May. 

Chairman of ORBA, Mrs. May Sng said, "Through our stakeholders, we develop and implement programs and initiatives that preserve the differentiating aspects of Orchard Road from others. We're now in discussion with stakeholders to mark this significant point for Orchard Road with interesting merchant promotions and great experiences to encourage visitors to discover the 'new' Orchard Road."

Also on the calendar, will be a privately organized Audi Fashion Festival and the Great Singapore Sale which is starting on 29 May this year. 

“In view of today’s challenging economic outlook, Orchard Road is a bright spark that offers visitors leisure and retail therapy. With the completion of the mall enhancement, STB will be working with the ORBA and other individual stakeholders to develop new initiatives and promotions throughout the year, such as the ‘2009 reasons to enjoy Singapore’ marketing campaign. Through the launch of new malls, iconic Orchard Road events such as Christmas in the Tropics and regular activities including Late Night Shopping, Dining and Entertainment, we hope Orchard Road will continue being the most-visited free-access attraction in Singapore and evolve to become one of the world’s top shopping streets.” said Mr Phua.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Some pics of the enhanced features from the STB website:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Singapore's street life is also very nice, awesome


----------

